# Ethical Hacking



## sujit.pawar (Mar 20, 2006)

I know i am a bit late,but can anyone pls rate the Ankit fadia book(An unofficial guide to ethical hacking) for me?Is it worth buying?Do i need any programming knowledge for it?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2006)

This topic should help you. Personally I believe Fadia just ripped many tutorials from around the net and made an assorted tutorial. Its outdated too...


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 20, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> This topic should help you. Personally I believe Fadia just ripped many tutorials from around the net and made an assorted tutorial. Its outdated too...



It isnt easy to collect a lot of cool tutorials and compile them to give a READyMADE-BooK......
The book can help u save some websearching


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2006)

Believe me if you tell this to some old timer they will laugh at you.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 20, 2006)

I completely agree with Batty.
That fadia stuff is outdated now.


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 20, 2006)

outdated is the right word to describe fadia!!
moreover the best book you can get is "internet"..
search and search....u'll be able to find everything and anything you want !!


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2006)

Yea...i completely agree .....fadia....thats outdated!


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 21, 2006)

outdated fadia


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 21, 2006)

fadia now has a course in reliance webworld...6000 bucks for fee....ppl get all his freaking books which he plagiarized and see his shiny face on their monitors ...

all these stuff for a ethical hacking course....ppl get a "ankit fadia certified ethical hacker' certificate lolz


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 21, 2006)

that dood $ux  ankit fartia :d whts there in searching for tutorials  even my dead grandma wud do it without any issues


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 21, 2006)

hey dudes so which book is hitting the market now a days for ethical hacking.....


----------



## saiaspire (Mar 21, 2006)

FADIA SUCKS BIG TIME


----------



## khemkarahul (Mar 21, 2006)

So..which book is gud for info on hackin for beginners who has no programming skills!!!


----------



## nix (Mar 21, 2006)

as said before...you cant learn a to z just by reading a book...and instead of book...searching on the net is cheaper and is much more convienient...there is 1000's of hacking books equivalent content on the net..


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 21, 2006)

This Tutorial for Newbies ( was not created by Me. )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contents

- Tips to becoming a hacker or Wanting to work with computers and Security
- Stuff you may want to think about and learn
- Before learning anything else
- Should also think about getting some of these on your box (for learning )
- A few good books to check out
- computer and Internet Terms (Small list)
- Links, Links & more Links / Other places to Hang out
- Tips

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tips to becoming a hacker or wanting to work with computers and security

First thing most people will tell you is to use google ( www.google.com ). All ways use google before asking a question, Most the time google will answer your question within a few minutes. Also useing google will save you and me some time & also save space on digit for other people to post questions they did not find on google.

Also Read as many books as you can. Run to your local bookstore pick up a book look at it and see if you like the info it gives you. Make sertain it's a book you can read and understand. A book for a newbie is perfect if your first starting out.
And Remember we all were newbies when we first started and in some field of computers and Technology were a Newbie. So Don't feel bad!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stuff you may want to think about and learn

- A programming Languge (C, C++, Perl)
- TCP/IP
- Networking
- Unix based computers (linux, BSD, Solaris,)
- Learn and much as you can about windows also
- It might help to learn Social Engineering
- Just learn how a computer works and runs and the parts inside that make it work
Always learn new things and test what you learn with computers it's trial and error. Don't ever give up if you don't get something working the first time.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before learning anything else:

1. Learn about hardware - basicly how your computer works.

2. Learn about different types of software.

3. Learn your command line.

4. Learn how to make a few batch files.
Dos Batch Tutor1
Dos Batch Tutor2

5. Port scanning. ( download blues port scanner if it's your first time)
Blues Port Scanner

6. Learn a few programming languages
HTML,C/C++,Perl.... (i'd recommend learning Qbasic as your first lang)

7. How to secure yourself (proxy, etc)

8. FTP and telnet

9. Your protocols TCP/IP , UDP , SMTP, etc

10. Get your hands dirty with networking

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Should also think about getting some of these on your box (for learning )

An FTP client.
Fastream Netfile FTP Client
SmartFTP
AceFTP

A ping utility.
vPing
Inspyder Sonar

An IP scanner (also known as subnet scanner)
NetworkActive Scanner

A port scanner.
Advanced Port Scanner
Blues Port scanner

A whois and nslookup utility.
*www.itoolpad.com

A traceroute utility.
Cain

A password cracker.
Cain

A CGI vulnerability scanner


A Net BIOS share scanner.


A finger client.


Compilers.
*www.programmersheaven.com/zone24/cat351/

Cache rippers.


A brute force program of some sort.
Brutus

Sniffers.
Cain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A few good books to check out

We tell you to check out books but we don't give any hints or ideas of what kind of books. Well I'll name a few books that may be of help to you.

- Hacking Exposed: Network Security Secrets and Solutions, Fourth Edition ISBN: 0072227427

- Google Hacks ISBN: 0596008570

- Hacking: The Art of Exploitation ISBN: 1593270070

- The Art of Deception: Controlling the Human Element of Security ISBN: 076454280X

- Dictionary of computer and Internet Terms (Eighth Edition) ISBN: 0764121669

- Gray Hat Hacking: The Ethical Hacker's Handbook ISBN: 0072257091

- Computer Security: Art and Science ISBN: 0201440997

- Networking in Easy Steps (In Easy Steps Series) ISBN: 0760753628

- Network+ & Network+ Practise Questions ISBN: 078973110X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer and Internet Terms (Small list)

boot disk - A disk, diskette, or CD that can be used to BOOT (start up) a computer

TCP/IP - Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol A protocol for communication between computers, used as a standard for transmitting data over networks and as the basis for standard Internet protocols.

IP address - A computers unique "address" Every computer has one. This address is the way people that aren't on your computer see you as. Without an IP, websites wouldn't be able to "Remember" you so you don't have to log in everytime. Everyones local ip address is 127.0.0.1. This is how your computer looks at you. But it's not the same as your "Real" IP address which is how everybody else sees you. Quick example of an IP address:
198.3.45.236
There are 4 "subnets" and none of these "subnets" can be over 255.

MAC address - This address is also for your computer. HOWEVER, this address was given to you by your hardware manufacturer. This is NOT the same as your IP address

Skiddie (Script-Kiddie) - Someone that uses others programs with no intent to use or even try to make his own. Real hackers try and make their own programs and use others for examples or for when theres no point in writing a new one

Cracker - Someone that cracks computers for malicious reasons. Whether it be black mailing, carding obtained card numbers, or just ****ing someone over.

Sniffer - A hardware device or computer program for intercepting data packets as they pass throught a network either to test the network or to intercept other people's confidential data.

Trojan horse (Trojan) - a computer program with a hidden destructive function, such as erasing the disks on a specified date. Trojan horses are often distributed as conterfeit "new" versions of shareware products.

password cracker - is an application program that is used to identify an unknown or forgotten password to a computer or network resources. It can also be used to help a human cracker obtain unauthorized access to resources.

Compilers - Special programs that take instructions written in a high level language (e.g., Pascal, Fortran) and convert it into machine language or code the computer can understand.
Also called: Optimizing Compilers

FTP - ( File Transfer protocol ) a standard way of trasferring files from one computer to another on the Internet and on other TCP/IP networks..

Social Engineering -
"The ability to manipulate people, through social interaction and cause/response conversation, for the purpose of gaining informations or materials that would otherwise be unavailable, unobtainable or inaccessable through normal channels."

google - a widely used search engine for the world wide web, accessible at www.google.com and throught links on many other web sites. *www.google.com/support Google support to help you get better results on your searches.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tips

From XraK

Learn from my mistakes. Before beginning your programming journey you need to have have a basic understanding of programming...

1. Pseudocode.
2. Algorithms.
3. Flow charts.
3. Constants, Variables, operators.
4. Expressions.
5. Statements, Statement blocks, Modules etc...
6. Binary, Hex
7. The fundamentals of a compiler.
8. What an interpreted language is.
9. What OOP is.
10. What an array is.
11. What an object is.
12. Data structure.
13. ASCII (for character codes I use - Lookuptables)
14. What ANSI is all about.


I advise you to go to Wikipedia - use this site for definitions and whatever. Or do what I often do for definitions - *www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=define:&meta=

The mistake I made when I first got in to programming was learning parts of a language and then moving on . It really doesn't matter how many languages you know, its all about the logical understanding of how programming actually works that matters. Don't be fooled in to learning how to write **** like MS-DOS batch scripts/files as that's pretty irrelevant, It wont teach you "much" about real programming.

I advise you to learn Qbasic. REALLY learn it, don't just pick parts and move on (like I did at first).

Also one thing i kept forgetting for a while - You've got your entire life to become a decent coder, it certainly doesn't happen over night. Maybe in about 10 years time I'll be about as good as some of these guys that hang out here. Another thing I should mention (quote from one of Protocol 0's theories - "A true programmer will sit for hours and hours, or months and months in an attempt to overcome some of these, thought to be impossible battles." - That's one superb theory...

Anyway good luck 


Sigh!!....if i have forgotten something plz tell me.....
Kuch galat bola ho toh Sorry......


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice Tuotorial Dude


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey C()rrupt don't do that man, let them search you just created some hackers. If You know Something like this then shhhhhhhh!!!!!!

all peoples browsing this topic go to

www.happyhackers.org

search for me my username :-batman


----------



## ilugd (Mar 22, 2006)

www.happyhackers.org

my browser says domain disabled. Google also says the same.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a typo i think corrupt?? Is cain a traceroute utility as you have mentioned. 

Maybe i overlooked something. I am going to look in to its code and try to find out


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 22, 2006)

which Operating System and which service pack you are using for your computer 

the sites like happyhackers.org are sometimes disabled by default in sp2


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 22, 2006)

hmm....in taht book list by c()rrupt, i seem to have almost all books.....

bye the way, if anyone needs to be an ethical hacker, first you;ve gotta be a hacker, you know, 

you've gotta learn dark magic if you need to fight dark magic(read somewhere in harry potter)

of course, you can be possibly consumed by the dark side, but even then you'll be a really good hacker...(read somewhere in star wars...Master Yoda says this)

so all im saying is start hacking yahoo and msn passwords first, then move on to other stuff....


----------



## ilugd (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah i run winxp with sp2. Any way around if it is blocking?? But still when i googled for the site, even google said that it's domain was disabled.


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 23, 2006)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> hmm....in taht book list by c()rrupt, i seem to have almost all books.....



toh konsa tir mar liya.....



			
				dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> bye the way, if anyone needs to be an ethical hacker, first you;ve gotta be a hacker, you know,
> you've gotta learn dark magic if you need to fight dark magic(read somewhere in harry potter)
> of course, you can be possibly consumed by the dark side, but even then you'll be a really good hacker...(read somewhere in star wars...Master Yoda says this)



yup , its true but if u again change the side from cracker to ethical hacker.....the last thing u get is trust, believe me



			
				dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> so all im saying is start hacking yahoo and msn passwords first, then move on to other stuff....



u think hacking yahoo n msn passwords is a joke ??????


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2006)

Huhuh, I agree with @corrupt .....hacking yahoo and msn pass.. is no joke


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2006)

It is supposed to be happyhacker.org? Cos that's what google threw up and that's working fine.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 23, 2006)

tech_yourfuture, thanx man! I guess i was trying for hh.com. thanks for the correction. I got the site. BTW, i am going to read that book, The heretic. Is it any good??


----------



## mehulved (Mar 23, 2006)

There's also a yahoo group for it if I remember right but its inactive.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 23, 2006)

Gawd, i read around 5 pages. It seems like it was written by a 12 year old guy who is into body piercings. chair with lion claws, input gloves. What is literature coming to ??

I will give that book a skip i think and go read some msdn pages


----------



## shakti (May 9, 2006)

U just Don't Require Knowledge But U should  Be Expert.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2006)

Is Ankit fadia that bad?
I am Ankit Fadia's fan,but he has been accused of copying other contents.....
Now I am loosing my confiedence over him?

No legal actions were taken against him..Remember the recent incident Of Kavvya Vishwanathan.
Ps--He is in the Stanford Unv,One of the best unv in the world!! HOw was he able to get their??

Whats ur opinion?
Have a look at my avatar, its a photograph of Ankit fadia....


----------



## blackpearl (May 11, 2006)

Yes, Ankit fadia's books are copied from websites ... ditto. 
I have seen those sites myself.


----------



## gauravmajithia (May 12, 2006)

so what are the sites from which we can download some ankit fadia's  ebooks for free


----------



## True Geek (May 12, 2006)

Ankit Fartia..oops Fadia sux big time. Writes stupid article himself and copies great articles. Its just media who hyped him since he was first of his kind. C'mon.he brouht a comp,1st year all he did is played game and in next year he became a hacker. In One Year!! HA HA.........  Copying stuff, writing ****ty articles like this:*www.governmentsecurity.org/articles/WindowsCrypticErrorMessages.php
doesnt make any one a hacker.


----------



## magnet (May 12, 2006)

c guys frm past 2-3 years i m doin search on this ethical hacking stuff.....

here is my view:::hope it is helpfull to someone....


i too started interested in  hacking stuff after reading an article abt ankit fadia in times.........i started to think as inspirational source....and bought 2 books of him......i loved the first 25 pages of his book...which also is so far the stuff i have read......

the bios hack stuff......used to work lik...charm...and i used to enable floppy drive with it......in colleges...........
but then net came.......
i started to find his books.....ebook format no help......but got many articles(chapters)of his book..via a yahoo hacking group.....

i posted it on informationleak.com forum(many hackers and programmers spot)......
i gav credit to the author and posted it......but the knowlegable guys said me most of his articles have lot of mistakes+they gav me couple of articles which were old but looked ankit articles were ther xerox.....

its lik ankit do cut paste of stuffs............and then convert it in his words.....also many ppl says...he is a gr8 orater but his knowledge is quite restricted when compared to other gr8 hackers........
also some ppl complain that when they personally ask  some question to him he had no answer(no knowledge abt that stuff)....

actually ankit becoz of his age.......young age when he wrote book.......and first of its kind to do in india(and also stupid indians without doin research... hype it).got fame...beleive me its not a big deal in russian countries.........do google search on sven jaschan


....ull come to know how he brought 100$billion dollar loss to world....that too at 16 age.......now he workd in security firm.....he was author of netsky virus...but still no one has seen his face..xcept his classmates......

*www.sophos.com/pressoffice/news/articles/2004/06/va_netskyhero.html



illpost other stuff later if nyone interested

in short:::

i beleive net is the biggest resource.......
jus search for articles........

also tak 1 language especially of c or asm or vb or perl sort and master it

and dont buy books if u have net......
download ebooks on securities(ull find plenty),hacking,languages and read them

ankit fadia books r now 60%outdated...since all window stuffs r of win 98 tricks which r hardly used......or even those tricks are overcome by win 2000 or above os.....

i have no ideaabt unix stuff as i m newbie to it......

also his new book regrdin mobile hackin may have latest stuff.......but wht i heard..is its again a cut paste job(nokia,motorola secret codes,attacks on smartphone etc)its 220 buks....ill get it.....not that costly for me...but a cut paste job book doesnt deserve money....


there are many gr8 indian guys..e.g chintan trivedi etc.......who used to write artciles earlier....now they work in security firms

ppl do search on kevin mitnick and other hackers....they deserve more praise than ankit........i m not against him...but the way he is making money...is really a sad stuff......6000 frm 1000 kids  every  3-4 months=60lakhs...wht a salary+books income+college lectures income...he mints money...........


 i m not keen on doin his certification...but this days indian industries recruit ppl with certification...so in future u(&me) might have to   waste on it.......

i better cut now...or ppl wont read it


----------



## blackpearl (May 13, 2006)

Ankit fadia was a kid when he wrote that book and believed that he could get away by copy-pasting stuff from the net. Infact, he did manage to fool the Indians where Intenet awareness was very low at that time. I didn't knew that he has started some certification course by himself. What the hell!! He is fooling ppl. Heck!! Even I could start a hacking course If I wanted to.  I read one of his interviews, he talks crap.... he has no idea whats happening in the real hacking world. Actually a lot of ppl are still unaware of hacking and get awed even at a simple trick. A few week ago I read an article on such a hacking 'boot camp'. The writer had taken part in it and the cost was obscene ... something like $1000. And at that price they taught him some really obsolete and not-working-any-more type of tricks. The writer was very happy and was full of excitement when he wrote that.... he believed he was already a hacker. Poor fellow, didn't know that he had been duped.

If you have net u really dont need to buy books and the books often contains outdated stuff. Read bugtraq, phrack etc and you will learn all.


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (May 13, 2006)

plz tell me more about tht
where can i get tht
according 2 me hackers blackbook is t best.


----------



## magnet (May 13, 2006)

kuldeep read comments of all pages before posting........mate......if u have internet ......than u have bigger misile than the blackbook


----------

